# Forthcoming cover art from the HH weekender.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like Fulgrim caught a dose of full blown demon. It kinda answers the question about who won out, Fulgrim or the Demon.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

How wondrously ugly. According to notes on Warseer this book is going to be titled; _Death and Defiance_.


LotN


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Looks like Fulgrim caught a dose of full blown demon. It kinda answers the question about who won out, Fulgrim or the Demon.


I think he is full demon (physically) but still in control of himself in Vengeful Spirit.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

He is a Daemon Prince! Fulgrim states that he and the daemon couldn't live on like that as it would sooner or later kill me. He later on trapped the daemon in the painting, most likely with the help of Lorgar.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm still leaning towards the demon having won out. Just because Fulgrim says it's true doesn't make it so.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm still leaning towards the demon having won out. Just because Fulgrim says it's true doesn't make it so.


We will have to agree to disagree until the future will call tell us more thouroughly.  This novel might do that trick.

The reason why I think as I do, is because it's Fulgrim who talks to Perturabo alone. And at that time he is about to kill him, so it doesn't matter if he would have told the truth.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Please don't be Mcneil, please please please.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

I wonder if now Fulgrim sees himself as perfection? Being an ugly daemon and all.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Considering it's 2014 and art has come a long way, you'd expect the cover would look better. Ah well, HH always had shitty artwork aside few books. 

Anyways, can't wait.


----------

